# G2A: Key-Shop stellt künftig Namen und Adressen von Verkäufern bereit



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *G2A: Key-Shop stellt künftig Namen und Adressen von Verkäufern bereit*

						Der beliebte Key-Shop G2A will in Kürze für "mehr Transparenz für Käufer" und "mehr Konrolle für Verkäufer" sorgen, indem Kunden fortan mehr Informationen über den Verkäufer erhalten. Außerdem soll die Mehrwertsteuer sofort eingerechnet und der Standort der Kunden automatisch festgelegt werden.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *G2A: Key-Shop stellt künftig Namen und Adressen von Verkäufern bereit*


----------



## Joim (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: G2A: Key-Shop stellt künftig Namen und Adressen von Verkäufern bereit*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> , dass *viele* angebotene Produktschlüssel mit geklauten Kreditkartendaten erworben werden, was bei einer Rückbuchung nicht nur dem Umsatz der Spielemacher schadet, sondern durch eine Key-Sperrung auch dem Endkunden.



Warum wird das eigentlich überall verbreitet? Was bedeutet denn *viele*? 50% 40% 30% 20%? Hatte komischerweise noch nie Probleme, genauso wie bei anderen Produkten in Onlineshops/Ebay. Die meisten haben  10k-100k und mehr Bewertungen davon 99-100% Positiv. Die negativen Bewertungen sind auch keine Fälle mit geklauten Kreditkarten, sondern eher ein Kevin der nicht länger wie 5 Minuten warten konnte, der ein non 1st world key kaufte und er deswegen nicht geht oder wenn wirklich der Key nicht funzt lieber erstmal schlecht bewertete und dann Kontakt aufnahm.

Diese Panikmache ist ja schon wie im TV wo Onlineshopping dargestellt wird als würde man mit einem Bündel Scheine im schlimmsten Ghetto ein Auto kaufen wollen...


----------



## zdennis (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: G2A: Key-Shop stellt kÃ¼nftig Namen und Adressen von VerkÃ¤ufern bereit*



Joim schrieb:


> Warum wird das eigentlich überall verbreitet? Was bedeutet denn *viele*? 50% 40% 30% 20%? Hatte komischerweise noch nie Probleme, genauso wie bei anderen Produkten in Onlineshops/Ebay. Die meisten haben  10k-100k und mehr Bewertungen davon 99-100% Positiv. Die negativen Bewertungen sind auch keine Fälle mit geklauten Kreditkarten, sondern eher ein Kevin der nicht länger wie 5 Minuten warten konnte, der ein non 1st world key kaufte und er deswegen nicht geht oder wenn wirklich der Key nicht funzt lieber erstmal schlecht bewertete und dann Kontakt aufnahm.
> 
> Diese Panikmache ist ja schon wie im TV wo Onlineshopping dargestellt wird als würde man mit einem Bündel Scheine im schlimmsten Ghetto ein Auto kaufen wollen...



Vorwurf: Indie-Entwickler verliert dank Key-Reseller G2A 450.000 US-Dollar Umsatz


----------



## Arikus (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: G2A: Key-Shop stellt künftig Namen und Adressen von Verkäufern bereit*

Super, dann stehen da nachher irgendwelche Scheinadressen oder Briefkastenfirmen drin, bei denen man genauso weit kommt, wie bei einem Händler mit Sitz in Hongkong.


----------



## Joim (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: G2A: Key-Shop stellt künftig Namen und Adressen von Verkäufern bereit*

Echt so etwas gibt es? 
Muss man hier immer alles genaustens über 3 Seiten ausführen damit es einigermaßen verstanden wird?

Wie schnell würden den Keyshops gemieden werden wenn wirklich *viele* Keys mit geklauten Kreditkarten generiert werden?
Wenn man einen Key von einem gut bewerteten, großen Händler kauft ist das zu 99,9% problemlos. Egal ob bei g2a, kinguin, ebay, Hongkong shop oder einen Key aus dem UK shop der auch einen "richtigen" Laden in der Einkaufszone hat.

Genauso wie Oma Gertrude beim Marktmagazin im 3ten Programm keine Probleme hätte wenn sie bei Amazon kaufen würde. Oder Honk98 keine Steine im Karton bekommt, hätte er sein Iphone nicht für unrealistische 300€ beim Ebayhändler mit 10 Bewertungen gekauft.


----------



## Kondar (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: G2A: Key-Shop stellt künftig Namen und Adressen von Verkäufern bereit*

Für mich wird eher der Markt damit reguliert in eine für den Kunden ungünstige Ar.; eine Art Monopol.
Dank DRM inc. Geolock  kann man nicht wirklich frei entscheiden wo man seine Software kauft.


----------

